# Help-Looking For PHP Chat script



## annyphp (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi all,

Does anyone know of a good script that's simple in feature and installation but fairly slick and robust? Something as easy to integrate as plogger? I need a chat script to embed in a site I'm building for a small town in Europe (a place to meet old friend and remanice). I wanted something that wouldn't cause me loads of work to install. MySQL and PHP prefered.

Thanks to everyone.


----------

